# Staining a wa-handle?



## TamanegiKin (Jul 19, 2011)

So this may be a silly question but have any of you ever stained a wa-handle? Is there a chance it could damage the knife?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jul 19, 2011)

ho wood doesn't take stain well and has no figure to accentuate. Salty a while back stained his handles black coated them with poly. No, it won't damage your knife.

M


----------



## TamanegiKin (Jul 19, 2011)

I see, thanks for the insight. I was trying to think of a way to get some of the lighter colored Ho wood handles to take on a slightly darker color. I have a mineral oil and beesewax mix that I've used to treat the handles and that darkened them up slightly.


----------



## rulesnut (Jul 19, 2011)

I have had no problem staining ho handles. They will darken, but there is no "grain" to highlight. 

If you just want them darker, then no worries.


----------



## dmccurtis (Jul 19, 2011)

Lately I've been using tung oil on my handles. Two or three coats gives a nice smooth, water-resistant finish, and darkens the wood slightly. It darkens to just a shade or two deeper than the blonde horn ferrules on them. I really like the contrast. Note that you want to get pure tung oil, not polymerized, nor with driers or thinners. Lee Valley sells it: http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=20049&cat=1,190,42942. It smells nicely nutty, too.


----------



## goodchef1 (Jul 19, 2011)

never thought about it, but that sounds like a good idea for my bored states. I might try sanding down one of my crappy handles with a low grit, dye it and coat it with some resin, or wrap it with some carbon fiber. Maybe I might go for that 60's rainbow tie die look. :cool2:


----------



## iceman01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I use a mixture of about 90% pure tung oil and 10% orange oil. The addition of orange oil makes the oil penetrate the wood deeper and also helps speed up drying/polymerizing.
I submerge the handle in a jar filled with the oil mixture for a few days, then I put the knife to dry on the window sill in broad daylight, applying another coating of oil each day, for about 5 days. Then another few days rest in broad daylight and you are done. Afterwards, the handles are water and stain resistant and haven't lost any of their haptic properties.


----------



## Seb (Jul 20, 2011)

+1 for orange oil. I sometimes cut with carnauba and beeswax or just use it neat. Lookee here...

errr... the swarf also helps to stain the wood. :biggrin:


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 20, 2011)

Not sure if this is Kosher but, I have actually taken a mini torch and lightly burned ho handles. I then oil it down really well.... darkens the wood, and you can add a controlled pattern, if your good with the torch...don't suggest this if you have plastic ferrule, as it will probably melt.


----------



## iceman01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Seb said:


> errr... the swarf also helps to stain the wood. :biggrin:


 
To prevent staining during sharpening I wrap the handle in fresh wrap when I'm doing more than a touch up.


----------



## Seb (Jul 20, 2011)

iceman01 said:


> To prevent staining during sharpening I wrap the handle in fresh wrap when I'm doing more than a touch up.


 
I've found that rinsing off my left hand before switching hands also works!


----------



## TamanegiKin (Jul 20, 2011)

Picked up some dark walnut stain.
I'll post some pictures of the damage later lol.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Jul 21, 2011)

TamanegiKin said:


> Picked up some dark walnut stain.
> I'll post some pictures of the damage later lol.


 
It darkened slightly.
http://m.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5962020581/lightbox/


----------

